# Queen Rearing Advice



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

Harry H. Laidlaw, Jr. Contemporary Queen Rearing (Dadant Publication) is kind of the basic book in regards to the subject.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

Dr. Larry Conner travels around the country speaking at bee clubs and generally teaches a queen rearing class at each club. I found two days of hands on experience and sharing wisdom to be invaluable. here were even 2 commercial beeks running 400 hives taking he class because they said there results were poor and wanted to learn what they were doing wrong. We went over how to evaluate queens to find how to decide what the donor hive should look like, a good bit of time and background on genetics, hands on grafting.

Well worth the small fee. You can read and practice but nothing like having a mentor to show you how to do it.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

You're close enough...come for lessons next season.
Mike


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Hey Mike Is that an open invitation?

Jack


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I always need help


----------



## MWillard (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Mike,
I would love to take you up on your offer. If you are going to be at the VBA winter meeting I'll try to touch base with you there.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## sweetacres (Nov 12, 2008)

If you can swing the trip, I would recommend the University of Minnesota's queen rearing class. It's 3 days and you get hands on experience. Not to mention your instructors are Marla Spivak and Gary Reuter, so the education goes way beyond queen rearing.

One of the eye opening experiences I had was working with the Minnesota Hygienics. They were very gentle. One of the students demonstrated her work on mites. She took sugar rolls from 5 of their hives, and only found one mite in one hive.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Camping in VT is a nice break.I haven't been north of Killington since the Dead show at the old airport.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Jack Grimshaw said:


> Camping in VT is a nice break.I haven't been north of Killington since the Dead show at the old airport.


So it was you that held us up in traffic! Twice!! We quit early that day...working bees in NY. Just got over the Alburg bridge when the traffic jam started. Took 3 hours to make it to Swanton where we could turn off the main road. 3 hours for a 5 mile drive. Cute.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Pot calling the kettle a hippie if you ask me...


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Maine_Beekeeper said:


> Pot calling the kettle a hippie if you ask me...


What was that about Pot?


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

and suddenly it occurred to me what a long stange trip it's been...


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

"So it was you that held us up in traffic!"

Are you kidding? I think that was me behind you. We camped on Grande Isle,left 2 hrs early and still missed Dylan.

The campground was on an"s" curve and all the truckers used 2 to avoid 89.
Heard Jakes all night. Didn't sleep well....


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I've been raising a few queens using the Nicot unit sold by Mann Lake and Betterbee. I've also been at it a few years, working out a number of kinks.

One of my local buddies got that same unit and was frustrated, so I sat down and wrote out a step-by-step process that works for me.

If you'd like a free copy, I'd love to send it to you as a Word document attached to an e-mail addressed to [email protected]

Put "Nicot" in the subject line and I'll reply back.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

